# Chipper Purchase Advise, Diesel or Gas



## dab3 (Jun 15, 2015)

I had an old chipper damaged by a falling tree while it was stored in my back yard (ironic, I know). It's an old machine (12" disk) that I bought for $3000 a couple years ago, it worked great. 

My homeowners is replacing the machine with a new 12"disk chipper. I have no desire to have a $36,000 chipper, but I'm forced to actually buy the machine in order to collect on the insurance. My plan is to turn around a sell it to recover the money. The dealer apparently does not want it since he offered me $24k for a chipper that I would purchase from him for $36, 500 a minute earlier. 

So I will be forced to sell on the open market. I haven't ordered the machine yet, I spec'ed out a Bandit 200XP with a 132 HP 4.3l GM gas engine with autofeed, lift cylinder adjustable shoot. The insurance co. approved that quote. 

I need advice on the options that would make this most attractive on the open market, I feel limited to the $36,500 bottom line, but wonder if I should ask the insurance co if I could substitute a tier 4 diesel engine for the autofeed, or go with a less powerful diesel over the bigger more powerful gas engine.

Thanks.


----------



## treecutterjr (Jun 18, 2015)

Sooooo, you are saying that your homeowners insurance is going to purchase a BRAND SPANKING NEW chipper to replace your OLD $3K PIECE OF JUNK CHIPPER? Is that correct? 
I don't understand

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 18, 2015)

treecutterjr said:


> Sooooo, you are saying that your homeowners insurance is going to purchase a BRAND SPANKING NEW chipper to replace your OLD $3K PIECE OF JUNK CHIPPER? Is that correct?
> I don't understand
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Me either. I thought it always worked the other way around?


----------



## dab3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yup, Brand spanking new chipper. My homeowners insurance has replacement value coverage of personnel property. But like I said I actually need to purchase the new chipper.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't understand why you keep and use the new unit? Since it was in the back yard I'm assuming it wasnt the chipper you use regularly. If you do have one you use sell that one and use the new one. try to use the whole amount provided by the insurance company to buy the biggest best new chipper your local or maybe even not so local dealer can provide you with. If you sell the old unit you will still have nice sum to play with for what ever and still have a new piece of equipment to make money with.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 1, 2015)

What insurance is this? I could use a brand new truck to replace my $2000 30yr old one...


----------



## dab3 (Jul 2, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What insurance is this? I could use a brand new truck to replace my $2000 30yr old one...



It's homeowner's insurance, it would not cover an "on the road" vehicle.

I'm still looking for advice on the features that would make this new chipper a desirable machine and thus easy to sell on the open market.

Thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 2, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What insurance is this? I could use a brand new truck to replace my $2000 30yr old one...


Me too.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 2, 2015)

dab3 said:


> It's homeowner's insurance, it would not cover an "on the road" vehicle.
> 
> I'm still looking for advice on the features that would make this new chipper a desirable machine and thus easy to sell on the open market.
> 
> Thanks


Diesel all the way!


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 2, 2015)

diesel and auto feed maybe a spare set of knives


----------



## dab3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> diesel and auto feed maybe a spare set of knives


 Here, Bandit is making a case for gas engines.

http://www.banditchippers.com/index...-gas-machines-april-2015&catid=105&Itemid=470

I have the V6 GM engine with 132HP and 295 ft lbs of torque spec'ed out.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 2, 2015)

dab3 said:


> Here, Bandit is making a case for gas engines.
> 
> http://www.banditchippers.com/index...-gas-machines-april-2015&catid=105&Itemid=470
> 
> I have the V6 GM engine with 132HP and 295 ft lbs of torque spec'ed out.


Prob have just gone the way of cheaper like everything else is now. Diesels are strong ,run long ,easy to maintain and last forever.


----------



## dab3 (Jul 2, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Prob have just gone the way of cheaper like everything else is now. Diesels are strong ,run long ,easy to maintain and last long.



They don't have a stake in the engine sale. They give you a choice of about 20 engines from multiple companies when you place your order. So when they recommend the gas over the diesel I would assume that they are giving honest advice.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 2, 2015)

They themselves say tree companies love diesel, your looking for resale value. If you know the person looking for the gas chipper and thats what they are already willing to pay for then buy that one. Like they say in that ad diesel is still trusted and in my area diesel is cheaper atm.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 2, 2015)

You are looking to resale this chipper right? do you want to make your case with who ever is going to buy it?


----------



## dab3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> They themselves say tree companies love diesel, your looking for resale value.



Good point.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 2, 2015)

their article is convincing. i still prefer diesel.


----------



## dab3 (Jul 10, 2015)

Does anyone know what the typical Dealer markup is on chippers?


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 10, 2015)

Typical? no. But my buddy who owns a small engine shop says there is very little wiggle room on prices. Most are set by the distributors the way i understand it.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 10, 2015)

But then again, he may be trying to get me to pay full price for the saws i been looking at in his shop! Im there a lot and help his shop as much as i can so im pretty sure hes honest about it. But i have been wrong before, and im sure it will happen again.


----------



## dab3 (Jul 10, 2015)

At the risk of being rude, I might just ask the dealer that I'm buying the machine from. Knowing the wholesale value is going to help when I go resell this chipper. 

By the way, I should have it in a couple weeks. I chose a configuration that is as close as possible to the machine I had damaged, so it's a 89hp gas driven Bandit 150XP with auto feed and a few other nice options like a wider input tray and lift cylinder. 

I'm going to have keep the Bandit Gas vs. Diesel article handy in order to sell it though ;-)


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 12, 2015)

I guess if you have already paid for it, and you approach the sales person honestly and tell them you dont care what how much they made off it because the insurance company paid for it. You are just looking for wholesale value so you can sell accordingly, they may be willing to help you out.


----------

